# R33 Carbon Fiber front lip?????



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anybody know who makes a carbon fiber for an R33. I really want one so bad, and don't really feel like getting it custom made, because of the cost, but if I have to then I guess I have to. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.Shawn


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

*WTF??*

Umm..... dude, you drive an Altima. Why are you asking this?


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well the front end is an R33 front end, so I want a lip for the front end, and the only thing I could thing of would be one for an R33 skyline.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

its not the same thing. An R33 front clip will fit an authentic Skyline front end, but not an Altima. Also, you should update your pictures, that threw me off as all the pictures you have, there is no body kit, just a stock Altima.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Also, you might try www.fiberimages.com

Thats where I have gotten all mt carbon fiber pieces from.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I have a few in the registry at Altimas.net theres the link. Haven't got the car in the paint shop yet, the weather has been terrible right now so didn't want to do it till it looked nice out again.

http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=1191


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

*Nice*

I like the kit. Mine is in the body shop right now getting my kit remolded and Skyline Tails put in. I put BMW headlights in the front, but there wasn't any cutting involved there. That shit is gonna look nice when you get it painted man.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks, did you get the 3 series headlights?

Do you see what I'm talking about on the R33 front end. I'm not sure on the the width though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think the R33 lib will fit, but FiberImages might make you a custom one. 

I got the Blue angel Eyes 3 series lights


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok thanks for the info I'll e-mail them.

Sweet lights. I have a guy who is making much brighter angel eyes for the 3 series lights. I'll talk to him on pricing if you are interested. He is completely redoing the clips, and rings, and everything. They are going to be much brighter than the OEM ones, and the aftermarket ones.


----------

